# Antenas para transmisores de FM



## Dano (Jul 12, 2007)

Como en internet hay poca información sobre antenas de FM este tema fue abierto con el fin de debatir sobre los tipos de antenas que existen, las ganancias de las mismas, etc.
Además si consigue información de como hacerlas caceras pues mejor.

Un saludos

Dano


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 15, 2007)

La mejor forma es un dipolo común. Hay alguna fórmula fácil, pero para fm banda comercial un simple hilo de 75cm es lo que da mejor resultado, en los kits de pocos mw.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Si me dan un tiempito para desempolvar el scanner posteo una paginas de la revista Saber Electronica (205) sobre la realizacion de una antena de media onda con su respectivo adaptador de impendancias. Ademas incluye un poco de teoria.
PD: para los interesados tambien trae un circuito generador de carcajadas, limpiador ultrasonico y el articulode portada un tranceptor de la banda de los 40 metros.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola, para ampliar información,envio esta pagina ,suerte saludos http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Esa pagina es muy buena. contiene de todo.


----------



## Dano (Oct 18, 2007)

Después de estar un tiempito ausente con un líos del ADSL regreso.

Cuando abrí este tema la idea mía era compilar planos de antenas no tan comunes como el dipolo sino que expandirse más y tal vez  conseguir diagramas de antenas de polarización circular y más.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 29, 2010)

hola dano, te comento que estoy en pleno proceso de armar una estacion de radio con lo cual todavia estoy con el transmisor, un veronica modificado de 1w y tengo una torre de 18mt, el tema que soy de argentina y aca en este año se implemento una nueva ley de medios la cual no alcanzo a comprender bien ya que todavia el comfer (anterior organismo de control de medios) no a establecido una nueva licitacion para nuevas licencias con esta nueva ley y no se en que frecuencia voy a poder transmitir, pero quiero hacer pruevas y quiero hacer una antena que pueda transmitir en cualquier frecuencia y no importa que tenga poco alcance, que me recomendas para experimentar.

desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## VichoT (Oct 30, 2010)

En que rangos de frecuencia quieres transmitir?  dentro de la banda comercial FM (88 - 108Mhz) un dipolo calculado al centro de la banda (98Mhz), 74 cm aprox para cada dipolo dispustos verticalmente con respecto al suelo.


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 30, 2010)

hola vichot, yo pensaba transmitir en una parte del dial donde no hay emisoras cerca y seria entre el 100.1 al 103.5 en esas frecuencias hay una en cada punta entre esas dos no molestaria ninguna emisora.

te comento que mi conocimiento es nulo y recien estoy investigando sobre el tema, por eso pido un poco de detalles para la construcion de algun modelo espesifico.

gracias y saludos


----------



## VichoT (Oct 30, 2010)

para la banda que quieres el dipolo seria de 70cm cada uno, como vez no ahy mucha diferencia entre hacer una antena para esa porcion o para la banda completa. ( con una impedancia de 75ohms)
byes


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 30, 2010)

Te agradezco VichoT, para ver si entendi bien la antena serian dotrozos de aluminio de 70cm cada uno en pocicion vertical, pero que distancia uno de otro?


----------



## VichoT (Oct 30, 2010)

Correcto con dos varillas de aluminio de 70cm cada una separadas una de otra a unos 5cm ( no es demasiado importante, al menos en baja potencia) recuerda que  las varillas deben ser montadas en un material aislante.y alineadas entre  si. todo el conjunto se monta en forma vertical lo mas alto ke puedas.  baja de la antena con un cable coaxial RG59. 

Ahora no conozco el TX de veronica no se que impedancia tiene. recuerda que si no adpatas bien las impedancias tendras ROE alto y esto no es bueno, el Tx pierde eficiencia...

byes


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 30, 2010)

ok gracias por los datos experimentare ni bien termine el transmisor y desconosco la impedancia de salida el cual lo voy averiguar, una pregunta mas para que todo me quede claro. en una barilla la masa del cable y en la otra el nucleo del cable?


----------



## alexus (Oct 31, 2010)

"el Tx pierde eficiencia..."

O... simplemente se te prende fuego! jajaja un ROE de 1:1 es lo ideal y lo deseado, un ROE DE 1:3, 1:5 es una buena lectura.

en cuanto a los tipos de antenas, dano, eso depende de lo que aspires, alcanze, potencia, medio de transmicion, tengo entendido, que estas cerca de 18 de julio, y ahi el ruido electrico ABUNDA!!

73, y a las ordenes.

adrian sala: si es un simple dipolo de media onda, (2 varillas), la malla del coaxil (que no es masa) va a una de las varillas, y el vivo, o conductor central, a la otra.


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 31, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por los datos y disculpen mi ignorancia ya que recien estoy aprendiendo de este maravilloso mundo de la radiotransmicion. pondre en accion todo lo aprendido.

gracias y saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2010)

La diferencia entre 1:1 y 1,5:1 se nota. Yo normalmente ajusto las antenas a algo cercano como 1,2 porque me asusta la perfección pero en el peor de los casos, 1,5 está bien para baja potencia. Hace unas semanas fui a revisar una fm que "cada tanto" saltaba por roe... le lectura: 2:1... y eso con 300w así que no es tan grave (el problema estaba en el cable, las antenas tenían 1,5) pero al consultar con alguien que sabe más que yo me dijo que ni loco le pone 300w a una antena con 1,5 de roe.

En otros temas ya discutimos la realización de antenas SlimJim, dipolos abiertos de 1/2 onda (simples y con adaptadores de impedancia), antenas verticales de 1/4 de onda con planos de tierra, antenas circulares, incluso las llamadas "de banda ancha".

Continúo fabricando los dipolos abiertos con gamma match y con las puntas extensibles facilmente los llevo de una punta a otra del dial una y otra vez.

Si adrián quiere salir al aire de forma que pueda cambiarse sin muchas pretenciones de forma que pueda cambiarse de frecuencia cada vez que lo necesite creo que lo más conveniente será un transmisor de no más de 40w *con sintetizador de frecuencia* de forma que también cambiar la frecuencia de transmisión. También una suma de dos dipolos abiertos enfazados con cable RG59 será fácil de cambiar de frecuencia y barato.

Ahora si bien ya tratamos el tema en otra parte de este foro, vamos a repetir como se confecciona esto así a modo de resumen:

La longitud de un dipolo de 1/2 onda se calcula 142.5/f (por ejemplo: 142.5/104.3) y eso te da la longitud expresada en metros. La separación con la torre es de 1/4 de onda, así que haces 75/f (75/104.3) también expresado en metros. Entre dipolos, de centro a centro, la separación va de 3/4 a 1 longitud de onda... yo las probé todas y definitivamente me quedo con 1 onda... que es 300/f (300/104.3) también expresado en metros...

Ahora bien... como enfasar dos dipolos... si ponemos dos en paralelo tenes 25 ohms... y ya sería algo complicado de llevar a 50 nuevamente (si son cuatro es ma´s fácil) así que vamos a aumentar los 50 ohms del dipolo para llevarlo de 100 ohms de forma que al ponerlo en paralelo se puede tener nuevamente 50 ohms al centro... como hacemos esto? con cable de 75 ohms... es importante conocer el factor de velocidad... para dieléctrico de foam varía mucho pero para el polietileno por lo general es 66% así que ahí apuntamos el ejemplo:

75*fv/f o sea... un cuatro de 300 por el factor de velocidad del cable y luego dividido la frecuencia... 75*0.66/104.3 y eso te da un cuarto de onda física del cable... pero como te quedas corto vas a necesitar 5/4 de onda... así que multiplicá ese resultado por cinco y listo! (tenes que cortar dos cables iguales)... te va a sobrar un poco de cable pero más vale que sobre y no que falte! de cualquier manera, respetá lo más posible la medida... cada milímetro cuenta. Al medio pones una "T" y de ahí al transmisor... así que ya estás listo para salir al aire.

Ahora, cuando te quieras cambiar de frecuencia, si la frecuencia es mayor solamente tenes que acortar los dipolos y los cables... listooo todo resuelto...

A proposito... Es bueno verte de vuelta por aca VichoT!


----------



## VichoT (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola. Gracias  DJ_Glenn por tu bienvenida.estube un tiempo alejado de electronica, radios y foros pero ahora creo tener las ganas de volver a empezar. 

Creo que fue demasiada info para adrian. segun entiendo la antena con dipolos enfasadas son para un trato mas profesional al ajustar el ancho debanda de operacion. creo que para comenzar le vasta una antena dipolo simple. la que recomiendas tiene muchos puntos de falla que al no saber demasiado tienden a desilusionar.

Alexus... es cierto un ROE mal ajustado puede quemar un TX pero al menos en mi caso he hecho correr un TX de 1.5 con un ROE cercano a 2 y el equipo no exploto...pero se calento como nunca jajaja.


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 31, 2010)

Es cierto que es mucha teoria, pero la cual me da la pauta de que tengo que estudiar mucho para comprender y hacer saviendo lo que ago y me da ganas de leerme todo lo que pueda encontrar en la web y luego comentar con algo de experiencia.

les agradesco por compartir de sus conocimientos que seguro han venido con mucho esfurzo y sacrificio y valoro de su desinterasada alluda.

Agradesco el consejo de DJ_Glenn y comento que me faltan mandar algunos mensajes para poder mandar MP.

gracias y saludos


----------



## claudio230 (Nov 2, 2010)

yo voy a hacer un pequeño aporte por aca he visto que hablan de una antena de otra de como armarla etc. primero creo que habria que diferenciar si una antena es para un emprendimiento profesional o solo  amateur por que veo antenas que son realmente muy caseras.
Con respecto a emisoras de baja o muy baja potencia creo que un antena de 1/4 de onda con plano de tierra esta bien pero cuando vamos aumentando potencia creo que la mejor antena son los dipolos verticales abiertos con gama o cerrados, el tema es que abiertos son mas facil de construir que los cerrados lo que hay que tener en cuenta son las uniones entre metales de distinto tipo ojo ahi es donde la antena falla, 
CCon respecto a dipolos circulares yo particularmente los uso en transmisores de alta potencia 5000 vatios o mas y enciudades densamente pobladas con mucha edificacion dado que al ser circular tengo mejor penetracion pero la ganancia de la antena es menor dado que divide su potencia en un vector vertical y otro horizontal 
En antenas verticales profecionales prefiero las cerradas soldadas y selladas a una frecuencia determinada,


----------



## alexus (Nov 3, 2010)

aca se usan MUCHO, las "slim jim" hecha con un caño de pvc! desde mi punto de vista, ES UN ASCO TENER ESO EN TU AZOTEA!!! en mi barrio las hay a granel!! por lo menos 4!

comparto lo de los dipolos verticales!! 

en cuanto a vhf amateur, que es mejor: vertical sintonizada al centro e la banda (1/4 de onda, ringo, etc, etc) o array de 4 dipolos??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola, la slimjim es a mi parecer una excelente antena, sólo que la dejaría para frecuencias altas... o sea a partir de la banda de dos metros porque es su tamaño en frecuencias menores puede jugarle en contra.

Para 2m y superiores, la ringo es la más usada por una razón... son dos elementos de 5/8 de onda enfasados y solo tiene un único punto de alimentación así que las pérdidas son menores. Insisto que como antena omni es una de las mejorcitas (a mi gusto). Luego depende de hacia donde quieras apuntar ya podes usar dipolos con distribuidor de potencia para poner dos hacia un lado y dos hacia el otro (u otra configuración) o una direccional... a esta última no hay con que darle pero es para enlaces fijos o dependes de un rotor que hace medio engorroso encontrar a tu corresponsal.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 3, 2010)

Alexus, por ahy lei que para VHF con alcance directo (solo alcance local sin zonas muertas ni viajes ala ionosfera)  se prefiere una antena con polarizacion horizontal.la polarizacion vertical se quiere para comunicaciones a larga distancia.


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola amigos, les cuento que arme un dipolo de media honda avierto de 70 cm cada varilla para una frecuencia de 100.5 con bajada en rg58 en un tx 1w a 12mt de altura y mi alcance fue de tan solo 150mt, el tema es que puse el boom con un caño cuadrado de aluminio y seguro eso me desconpagino todo.

Ahora bien cambiando el boom por un caño plastico y haciendole un balun de 10 buetas a 15 cm de las barillas deveria andar mejor no?

en cualquier momento estare armando un amplificador RF de 80W para darle alcance, espero que esta antena me siga sirviendo.

y por ultimo no tengo claro como unir el cable a las barillas yo las aprete con alambre si conocen una tecnica mas espesica que sirva lo agradeceré.

Gacias y Saludos !


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola, lo del boom metálico no está mal. Los elementos (las varillas) deberán estar separadas unos 5cm una de otra. El cable lo conectas el conductor central a una varilla y la maya a la otra. Podes usar abrazaderas o tornillos y terminales para unir el cable a los elementos. Vas a necesitar un medidor de ROE. Para unir los elementos entre sí y al boom podes usar un "T" de PVC. Te diría que lo más conveniente va a ser que recortes las varillas y pongas puntas extensibles... así la podes "bigotear" cortando o extendiendo según sea necesario.

Puede que no cubras más de 150 metros porque alguna fm te está interfiriendo... a mi me pasó no salir más de 300 metros con 40w... porque una emisora a 1km tiraba con mucha más potencia.

De cualquier manera, si pensas aumentar a 80w tenes otras opciones en antenas... yo siempre uso dipolos abiertos con gamma match (son los que más y mejor salen) y slimjim, claro. No es que tu antena no aguante 80w porque si le cambias el cable podes poner mucho más que eso, pero se prefiere una antena a la que le puedas hacer un "ajuste fino".

Saludos,


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

Es necesario comprar un medidor de ROE o se pede armar alguno casero, y en todo caso de no poder tener alguno es factible usar alguna tecnica para oviar este aparato?

Hora que lo mencionas tengo una antena a 200mt de la mia de 30 mt de alto de seguro esa antena me impide emitir mi señal, como se puede solucionar esto?


----------



## tiago (Dic 14, 2010)

Por cierto. Tengo un amigo al cual le he instalado unos dipolos con un transmisor de 80W que no alcanza mucho porque está a ras del suelo, ahora tenemos que darles altura para que funcionen bien.

Este amigo está en contacto con alguien que no conozco y que le vende los equipos, el cual le aconseja que se olvide de dipolos y ponga una plano tierra en la terraza, que así cubrirá toda la ciudad sin levantar tanto trasto. Es una plano tierra bastante grande, creo que es de 5/8 de onda.

Esta persona le dice que la plano tierra va a tener un rendimiento superior que los dipolos, y yo pregunto:
¿Que hay  de cierto en ésto?  no he experimentado con ground planes, pero creo que si esto fuese correcto todas las emisoras las usarian  en lugar de dipolos ¿No es así?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2010)

Adian, el medidor de roe se puede hacer... buscá que en el foro hay info muy buena.

Tiago, la altura a veces hace más milagros que la potencia... aunque una respuesta más seria es decir que lo conveniente siempre es aumentar altura, potencia y mejorar la línea de bajada.

Se supone que una antena vertical de 5/8 con planos de tierra gana lo mismo que cuatro dipolos abiertos y rinde más puesto que no lleva ningún distribuidor. Un conocido puso una de forma provisoria y le metió 600w y la verdad que no notó diferencia entre esta única antena y los 8 dipolos cerrados.

Si queres probar hacerla, el elemento vertical tiene 5/8 de onda, los radiales son de 1/4 y el aro de unos 15 centímetros con alambre de 5mm (todo en aluminio, claro).

Saludos,


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 14, 2010)

para: Adian, a quitienes uno que funciona muy bien:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3191733/Medidor-ROE

a qui otro que funciona por medio de un led ( no lo he hecho aun pero igual debe funcionar bien )

http://www.lu1ehr.com.ar/Medidorderoecon_LED.html


saludos

DJ_Glenn, estoy probando un TX de 2 watts con un  dipolo circuilar como el que aparece en este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ealizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/index7.html
la pregunta es: que se puede esperar con este tipo de antena con esa potencia de 2 watts?
 es viable?

debo decir que la he ajustado bien la roe, opte por este modelo por que con un dipolo simple de media onda , me fue imposible ajustar la roe


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2010)

se puede esperar lo que se puede esperar jaja... es una antena de rendimiento más bajo que un dipolo normal hablando de ganancia pero se prefiere cuando hay alta densidad edilicia así que se suele usar para potencias por mayores a 1kw... así que para sacarle jugo vas a tener que enfasar al menos cuatro. Tiago ya tiene más experiencia. Sí te recomendaría la slimjim que está en la primer página de ese post... ya vengo haciendo varias y la verdad que resultan muy fáciles de ajustar y el rendimiento es asombroso. Estoy haciendo un "puente" más prolijo para estas slim (el mismo vale para la j-pole) así que cuando tenga tiempo de terminarlo lo pongo aca paso a paso.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 14, 2010)

> Se supone que una antena vertical de 5/8 con planos de tierra gana lo  mismo que cuatro dipolos abiertos y rinde más puesto que no lleva ningún  distribuidor. Un conocido puso una de forma provisoria y le metió 600w y  la verdad que no notó diferencia entre esta única antena y los 8  dipolos cerrados.



mmm voy a discrepar esa respuesta, no nos olvidemos que las antenas generan un lobulo de radiación, es como si fuese un foco y dependiendo como ilumine.. emite la señal.

Cada tipo de antena tiene un tipo diferente de lobulo, en el caso de los dipolos verticales, el fin de ponerles muchos es "aplastar" ese lobulo e impedir que la señal vaya al cielo, donde se va a perder.., cuanto mas bajo sea mejor.

Para graficarles.. les dejo esta imagen que lo aclara bien.



Mira la tipica de 5/8 y 1/4.... la de 1/2 es la mas optima para fm o vhf

Saludos!


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 14, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, te refieres a este tipo de antena: http://www.todoantenas.cl/antena-slim-jim.html 
me podrias decir los calculos para la frecuencia y como se ajusta la roe.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2010)

Gustyarte, los gráficos explican mucho.

Dalsur, a esa antena me refiero. Yo la hago 1/2 onda + 1/4 de onda y donde se unen las puntas le recorto una pulgada al cuarto inferior. La longitud total sería "213.75 / F(mhz)". Lo alimentas desde la parte inferior con la maya del coaxil en la parte corta y el conductor central en la larga (exactamente en frente)... la roe se ajusta desplazando el punto de alimentación más arriba o más abajo. Normalmente más arriba aumenta la impedancia de la antena así que lo recomendable es empezar desde arriba e ir bajando. Es muy intersante el ajuste desde el punto de vista de su facilidad... es menos tedioso que un dipolo abierto. Adjunto unas fotos de como me está quedando el invento del "puente" o "alimentador" o como le quieran llamar... no hagan caso al largo de los caños porque estoy usando puro reciclaje jeje es solo un prototipo y quedan mejorar unos cuantos detalles... por ejemplo reemplazar uno de los cablecitos (el de "masa") por un contacto directo desde la planchuela porque queda semasiado largo y se le hace una curvita... y no me gusta. Las abrazaderas las voy a reemplazar por tornillos prisioneros y la parte larga que le sobra al caño de pvc iría atornillada a un caño de aluminio que sería el que se sujeta a la torre... después se le manda cinta autosoldable a todo y todo queda bonito... sino siempre queda la posibilidad de usar recina de poliester u otro producto para que darle una mejor terminación.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 15, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, el calculo de la frecuencia seria algo asi: 213.75 /94.3=2.26 mts, donde 2.26 mts es la longiud total de la antena, y el ancho de la curva?  dame mas datos de la parte corta y el conductor central de la larga. para frecuencia fm 


DJ_Glenn a qui algo de info de antena J
http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd//Homebrew/Antenas/Jotas/Jotas.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2010)

Esa es la longitud total de la antena es esa, pero hay que tener en claro cual es la parte de 1/2 onda y cual la de 1/4 de onda. Para curvar el caño podes llenarlo de arena y usar cualquier objeto con forma circular. Yo tenia una matriz para estos usos. La distancia no es crítica aunque debería ser el diametro del caño o conductor empleado multiplicado por cinco... o sea que si usas caño de 1/2" la separacion es de unos 6cm... aunque no es critico... normalmente yo uso caño de 3/8" y la separacion de unos 7cm

eso que encontraste de la j esta muy bueno. si te das maña podes hacerla para tu frecuencia... aunque para 94.3 sea slimjim o jpole vas a tener que ponerla a un lado de la torre y sujetarla de dos partes porque el propio peso la va a vencer... a menos que uses alguna estructura de fibra de vidrio o algo parecido... (como las antenas moviles de hf que son un cable desnudo dentro de una varilla de fibra de vidrio... como una caña de pescar)


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 16, 2010)

pero, 2 metros me parece algo exajerado para un antena fm, pero si dices que se obtiene buenos resultados hare la prueba.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2010)

dos metros de longitud no es algo exagerado... un dipolo de media onda tiene un metro y medio más o menos así que medio metro más o es gran problema. Desde ya te digo que vale la pena. En este foro también hay un usuario fanático de la J-Pole (Necpool)... le tiene fe ciega a esa antena. Yo tengo preferencia por los dipolos abiertos y la SlimJim... aunque lo que comercialmente más salida tiene son los dipolos abiertos (solamente porque se usan... no hay otro criterio) y la slimjim la hago salir como alternativa a los dipolos cerrados porque esos si que no me gustan.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 22, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, arme la antena Slim Jim, y te cuento que me ha sido imposible ajustar la roe y la verdad no se que esta pasando, resulta que cuando pongo los terminales del cable a la antena y luego conecto el roimetro y despues el tx y enciendo, la ROE esta altisima e intento ajustarla pero nada sigue alta; pero cuando lo conecto al contrario, es decir del lado donde estan los caños mas largo la ROE se adjusta a la minima reflejada 

debo decir que he ajustado la antena ala frecuencia de 94.4 basandome en estas medidas de la calculadora: http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/index.php
donde dice frecuencia le escribi 94.4

adjunto un esquema del problema aver que me dicen:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

El punto de alimentación es en el extremo inferior de la antena. Movelo milímetro a milímetro... fijate que el caño que estás usando no tenga aceite (limpialo con nafta o gasoil). Parece raro porque el ajuste siempre es rápido en esta antena. Si te pasas del punto de menor roe, esta vuelve a subir. En verdad vale la pena esta antena. Cuando la tengas ajustada probá hacer otra más y enfasalas... te va a sorprender!


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 23, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, debe ser eso, he notado que los tubos tienen un liquido en su interior (no pense que eso afectaria en algo) voy hacerle una limpiesa aver..........


----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2010)

¿Como la sujetais al boom?  Y éste me imagino que tendrá que estar aislado del cuerpo de la antena ¿No?

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

Hasta ahora el boom era un caño de PVC... pero comercialmente está mal visto... así que lo voy a reemplazar por aluminio (agarrado al conector ese que mostré antes). La cercanía de este objeto metálico (aunque no paralelo a la antena) puede afectar a la impedancia... así que lo conveniente sería instalarla en la torre a una altura que quede cómoda para ajustar roe (con la correcta separación de la torre)... luego sacarla de ese lugar y subir lo más alto que se pueda para ganar área de cobertura!

Normalmente yo las ajusto sobre una mesa de plástico, y cuando me toca ajustar formaciones, lo que hago es instalar todo sobre un caño dando la separación a cada antena y recién ahí las ajusto individualmente porque me ha pasado ajustarlas 1:1 individualmente y al instalarlas y volver a medirlas (sin conectar los cables de enfase) he tenido lecturas de hasta 2:1 (y tal vez superiores).

Ahhh y cuando ajusto las formaciones lo que hago es poner un caballete de madera para cada antena...

espero sirvan estos "tips"


----------



## juanjt (Mar 20, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El punto de alimentación es en el extremo inferior de la antena. Movelo milímetro a milímetro... fijate que el caño que estás usando no tenga aceite (limpialo con nafta o gasoil). Parece raro porque el ajuste siempre es rápido en esta antena. Si te pasas del punto de menor roe, esta vuelve a subir. En verdad vale la pena esta antena. Cuando la tengas ajustada probá hacer otra más y enfasalas... te va a sorprender!



Hola DJ_Glenn, gracias por tus aportes.
me interesa hacerme dos antenas j pole pero ignoro como enfasarlas.
veras es para fm en 96.9
la calculadora que pienso emplear es esta: http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/index.php
o si tu me indicas una ecuación te agradecería mucho ya que en Internet hay varias y todas dan diferente...
indicame una idea y me boy sobre la marcha, gracias


----------



## elgriego (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola juanjt,Si las antenas ,que pensas utilizar,poseen una impedancia cercana a 50 ohm,se utiliza el mismo tipo de emfasado, que en los dipolos abiertos y hasta donde yo se ,la j pole generalmente ,posee una adaptacion para que trabaje cercana a los 50 ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola caro juanjt , usteds puede enplillar si dos antenas JPole, pero  necesita  de una torre bien alta , y hay que afastar las antenas ao menos 1,5 metros de la torre para que esa no moleste en mucho lo diagrama de irradiación de la antena JPole por causa do paralelismo entre la torre y lo elemento irradiante. Arme una antena y quando esa terminar ( fin de lo elemento irradiante) arme  en seguida la otra asi tenemos un enplillamento vertical. Quanto a un enplillamento paralelo( las dos antenas en la misma altura , portanto paralelas ) yo creo que sea possible pero hay que saper lo correcto afastamento y incluso lo enfasamento entre els ( las dos antenas ) para si garantizar un diagrama de irradiación ominidireccional (igual en todas direcciones).
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

